# Caption this Photo: Our goat, "Shadow" having a lounge on the grass yesterday...something's amiss



## Paco Dennis (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Lara (Aug 9, 2021)

oops haha.

Caption:  "Did you just say I Butt-in to your personal space?"

(are you sure that's a goat? It looks like a bull)


----------



## Pinky (Aug 9, 2021)

Shadow is smart .. knows where to find true comfort


----------



## timoc (Aug 9, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> View attachment 177880


"Oh, goatta hell, you nosy beggar!"


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Gary O' (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 9, 2021)

Ok, so I'm stuck; help me out of this silly thing.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 9, 2021)

Shadow .. I'm a bit embarrassed -  I thought this was a trampoline.


----------



## win231 (Aug 9, 2021)

Does this cot make my butt look big?


----------

